# New 110L (30 gallon) tank!



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Hai everyone! 
On the weekend I purchased a 110 litre tank (30 gallons) I did get ripped of with the price but it looks a lot better than my last tank, not to mention bigger, has some minor damage but it's manageable, so over all I am pretty happy! 

*Current fish in the tank;*
7 male guppies
3 male dwarf gourami 
2 Cambodian female bettas
2 bumblebee gobys (unsure if m or f)
1 common bristlenose (unsure if m or f) 
1 peppermint bristlenose (also unsure if m or f) 

*What I want to add!; *
3 male guppies 
2 male dwarf gourami
2 bumblebee gobys
2 or 3 (undecided how many yet) clown loaches
4 khuli loaches 
5 dalmatian mollies

*Also* if anyone would like to post pics of their 30 gallon tank set ups (or large tank setups) would be awesome! I'm having a hard time trying to work out how I want to have mine set up, so I kind of have things thrown in there at the moment to keep the fish happy :lol:

Photos of the tank, (I have a gourami that likes to photo bomb as you will see) enjoy!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

looks great! I'm jeeealous!


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks! I want to get some live plants soon, I wasn't sure if I should put a background on the tank as I just have the brick wall behind, but my mum said she rather likes the look, and it's kind of growing on me too


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

I like it, somehow it works lol!
Oh yeah for sure live plants! Get some drift wood, or rocks or Cholla too, that would look sweet!!


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

I have a chunk of drift wood in at the moment but I'd definitely like some more, the gobys seem to love it and I also have some rocks which I've tried to make mini caves the bns enjoy hiding under them, I also have 3 IALs in there too, mainly for the gourami and female bettas but I couldn't see how it'd hurt the others, so I hope it's okay!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

oh I can see it now I think lol! I love the tall slinder looking pieces with plants growing off...i *really* wish my pet stores drift wood wasn't sooo expensive >:[ haha

and you'll be fine with the IAL.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow so many possibilities


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

@kjg1029 you can see it in the 3rd photo behind the orange plastic plant, it's a nice hefty piece lol cost me either $12 or $17 I forget  I love those also! my friend actually tied a plant to her drift wood and now it grows on it and looks pretty awesome, I might try that even  

@cowboy I know!! It's kind of a blank canvas! 

I would have liked black sand but I'm definitely not changing it now >.> lol


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

I just got a 29g this weekend and will be setting it up and transferring my platy this week. I'll definitely post pictures when it's up though! I have ordered 2 big pieces of cholla from Russell and will be ordering more plants once I get everything moved over. I'll be making some hideouts as well, but not sure what I want for those just yet. I want a more natural look/feel to the tank.

How do the gouramis do? I've been told to only do one male or 1m:2f ratio, which I don't want babies... I'd love to get more than one gourami if it's doable 

New tanks are always fun!


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Oo so exciting! yes I can't wait for photos !
I'm not sure I can get cholla where I live which is a shame because it's really nice and my bns and gobys would probably love it!
I like natural tanks too for other fish but for my bettas I like to have coloured gravel, I feel like it brings out their colour  

I haven't seen any fights, occasionally one will kind of "bump" into one and then chase for a few seconds but none have any fight wounds or anything so I assume the little chase is just a "hey I'm boss here don't forget that" lol 

I know it looks nice in my room, much better than the daggy thing I had before! lol


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

Check the betta marketplace thread. I know RussellTheShihTzu will be posting more here shortly. That's where I get mine from.


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Oh I meant like, I don't think I'm able to get it at all, we have strict laws on what's allowed in to Tasmania, not allowed to buy fish online or live plants and have them mailed to you, you need licences :/ :roll:


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

Still, I'd look into it. Or ask Russell. It's dried cactus so I don't know why you wouldn't. Weird though...of course here in the US they let anything and everything in


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Yeah for sure! thanks!  
Tasmania is very backward and behind the times in their laws and such, so if I was to breed my bettas and had about 50 or so fry that survived in the end and I couldn't keep them all, to be able to sell them I would need to go and apply for a licence and be approved, pay a hefty price for it too :/ it's illegal to sell fish :S


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

*Over stocked??*

So I posted photos of my tank in a facebook group along with the fish I have in the tank and would like in the tank (exactly like I posted here) and I got told my tank is already over stocked and not to add anything else. 

Just wondering if anyone here agrees that my 30 gallon is already over stocked with 7 guppies, 3 DWARF gourami (I think everyone is missing the fact that they are dwarf not regular sized gourami) 2 female bettas, 2 bumblebee gobys and 2 bristlenose plecos.

I do realize one pleco will have to be rehomed which will probably be the common. 

I felt like it was pretty bare since everything in there other than the plecos aren't going to get any bigger :shock:


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

Go to aqadvisor.com and plug in all your info and all the fish you WANT in the tank and it will tell you


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Oh my gosh O.O thanks so much!


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

It does not take a planted tank into account with filtration though. So keep that in mind also. And you're welcome


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

That's okay I don't have any life plants in just yet  that site is definitely handy lol I shared it with my friend too :-D


----------



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

Yo skip those clown loaches. They need 80+ gallons as they can get _huge_. I've heard of some as big as 16 inches. They also need to be in groups of at least six as they are schooling fish and are very social.


----------



## ellekay (Nov 11, 2014)

Clown loaches max at 12 inches and need 55g minimum, but anything bigger would be better.

If you want loaches, stick with the dwarf or kuhli as they stay under 6" and need 20g minimum. If you want a bottom level fish, look into cory. There are lots of different breeds and would fit nicely in a 30g. I'm getting pygmy cory for my 29g.


----------



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

+1 to cories. They're adorable! I'd love to own some myself but I don't have the space, sadly.


----------



## JessikaSky (Sep 6, 2014)

Yeah for sure, I'm skipping the clown loaches altogether, I thought if I got some when they were really young and still really small I could keep them for a little while and then rehome them when they became too big for the tank but I've since decided rehoming isn't for me I'd probably be devastated! 

So I ended up getting the dalmation mollies but I only got 3 as they were quite big, they are sailfin dalmation mollies, pretty cool looking I think, and I got 3 opaline gourami which look so pretty! 

I think all I want now is a couple more bumble bee gobys and that's it, I think my tank looks good, I'm happy with it :-D I am thinking of getting some anubias for the live plants.. 

Here are some photos I took the other night;


----------

